# Der Corona-Witze-Thread



## Hornissentreiber (1. April 2020)

Wie immer, wenn eine Bevölkerung mit schlimmen Umständen konfrontiert ist, kommen Witze in Umlauf. Ich finde das trotz aller schlimmen Folgen dieser Krise nicht verwerflich. Humor ist ein normaler menschlicher Reflex, mit dem Unerträgliches erträglich gemacht wird. Es geht mir also nicht um Relativierung oder Verharmlosung, sondern darum, auch einmal ein Lachen zuzulassen. 

Ich rufe euch also auf, Witze zur Corona-Krise zu posten. Bitte keine geschmacklosen Entgleisungen! Meine beiden Witze, die ich beisteuern will, sind zwar politisch unkorrekt, aber nicht beleidigend oder geschmacklos. Z. B. Witze über die Opfer der Krankheit könnt ihr euch hoffentlich verkneifen.

Also los:
Corona wurde von Frauen erfunden! Die Kneipen haben zu, es gibt keinen Fußball mehr und in Haus und Garten werden alle Arbeiten erledigt.

Friseure geschlossen, Maniküre geschlossen, Pediküre geschlossen, Kosmetikstudios geschlossen. Männer, macht euch auf das Schlimmste gefasst.


----------



## LastManStanding (1. April 2020)

Tja du hast definitiv recht, selbst die kleinste Minderheit hat ein recht auf Diskriminierung. Ganz deiner Meinung^^!
Allerdings ist es allgemein so das Menschen sehr empfindlich auf das Reagieren was ihnen Angst macht und die Medien schüren diese Angst weiter und weiter und viele nehmen es paranoid auf wie ein Schwamm egal wie unbegründet. Deshalb verkneife ich mir blöde Sprüche auch wenn sie mir Stunde für Stunde auf der Zunge liegen.
Selbst meine Cousine die Leitende Krankenschwester in Nord-Italien(Como) ist sagt ohne Witze über(gegen) Corona könnten Sie und ihren Kollegen den Altag gar nicht durchstehen

Deshalb wird dieses/dein Thema/Thread wenn er nicht geschlossen wird, wohl ehr hitzige Diskussionen auslösen.

Aber generell habe ich sehr wenig dagegen sich über sachen auszulassen auch wenn sie andere bedrücken.


----------



## Hornissentreiber (1. April 2020)

LastManStanding schrieb:


> Tja du hast definitiv recht, selbst die kleinste Minderheit hat ein recht auf Diskriminierung. Ganz deiner Meinung^^!


Das ist keineswegs meine Meinung. Diskriminierung geht gar nicht. Vielleicht meinst du ja das Zitat, das meines Wissens von Herbert Feuerstein stammt: "Auch ein Rollstuhlfahrer hat ein Recht auf Verarschung." Dem würde ich zustimmen. Aber Diskriminierung - nein. 

So, jetzt aber bitte keine Diskussion über das Thema des Threads, sondern Witze, Witze, Witze!


----------



## -RedMoon- (1. April 2020)

Der Postillon: Nach Spieltag-Absage: Coronavirus von wuetenden Fussballfans verpruegelt

Der Postillon ist eine gute Anlaufstelle für brauchbare Corona Artikel derzeit


----------



## Kuhprah (1. April 2020)

Macht doch noch nen Witze-Thread auf für alle Krebspatienten... etc....


----------



## wuselsurfer (1. April 2020)

Für jeden anderen Scheiß gibt es hier Punkte ... .


----------



## Hornissentreiber (1. April 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_*Hilft Sauna gegen das Virus? Ja! Man darf aber nicht mehr rauskommen.
*_
_*Durchsage des Piloten im Flugzeug: „Bin im Homeoffice.“
*_
_*Kauft Seife statt Klopapier! Das Virus wird schließlich über die Hände übertragen.
 
Quelle:Forscher: Corona-Witze sind die kreative Bewaeltigung einer schwierigen Zeit


*_An die Kinder die Letztes Halloween mein Haus in Klopapier eingewickelt haben: Na, wer lacht jetzt ?

Chuck Norris hatte Kontakt mit dem Coronavirus. Das Virus muss jetzt 14 Tage in Quarantäne.

Das Coronavirus wird falsch behandelt. Es muss sich hier um eine  Durchfallerkrankung handeln. Warum sonst brauchen die Leute soviel  Klopapier?

Arzt zum Patienten: "Ich habe eine gute und eine schlechte Nachricht für Sie. Zuerst die gute - Sie bekommen ab sofort jeden Tag Pfannkuchen." Patient: "Warum denn"? Arzt: "Das ist das Einzige, was unter der Tür durch passt."

Sondermeldung in den Nachrichten: "Coronavirus      im Toilettenpapier gefunden"

Ein wirksames Hausmittel gegen das Coronavirus: Esst zehn Knoblauchzehen täglich. Kein Infizierter kommt jemals in eure Nähe.


----------



## LastManStanding (2. April 2020)

Hornissentreiber schrieb:


> Das ist keineswegs meine Meinung. Diskriminierung geht gar nicht. Vielleicht meinst du ja das Zitat, das meines Wissens von Herbert Feuerstein stammt: "Auch ein Rollstuhlfahrer hat ein Recht auf Verarschung." Dem würde ich zustimmen. Aber Diskriminierung - nein.
> 
> So, jetzt aber bitte keine Diskussion über das Thema des Threads, sondern Witze, Witze, Witze!



Nein Meine ich nicht. Keine Ahnung was Herbert Feuerstein gesagt haben soll.
Wenn ich aber wie Du Witze über genau das machen möchte was sehr Viele andere extrem stark belastet, habe ich enweder ein unheimliches übermaß an *Ironie* und sage jeder egal wer auf dieser Welt, darf diskriminiert werden. Oder ich habe generell nicht mal als Wissengrundlage Sinn für Ethik und/oder Empathie

Suchs dir aus!

Wenn ich ein Gesellschaftlich Kritisches Thema öffentlich mit Ironischen Humor nehmen möchte. Muss ich damit rechen das es Viel Ablehnung gibt. Den Witze über Corona Diskriminiert zumindest schon mal die jenigen die jemanden dadurch verloren haben. Schon aus Prinzip, als Beispiel

Edit:
"Witze" die eine Sache von Schmerz und Leid durch spaß verharmlosen. Diskriminieren immer jemanden.
Was "Du" dir für Witze vorstellst ist eine sache, Welche hier gepostet werden eine andere, es ist nicht Steuerbar weil jeder etwas anderes witzig findet. es gibt Menschen die lachen über die lebenverachtensten Dinge, und meinen es gar nicht böse. Sondern es ist deren Humor. Ich lache auch nur über Ironische oft auch extreme Witze. Standard Witze wie "Lustige" sachen im TV etc ringen mir oft nicht mal ein Lächeln ab, nerven sogar ehr. 

Dennoch meinst Du Steuern und beurteilen zu können ob "Witze" über eine von vielen schweren krankheiten Diskriminierend oder Witzig sind?

Du kannst es nur so meinen das alles was in der Öffentlichkeit steht ein Recht hat be/ver-urteilt zu werden in dem zuge Diskriminierend oder Honig ums maul schmierend... sein kann und wird.

Meine Meinung über Witze von Krankheiten wo viele leiden= Diskriminierung, Herabschätzung, was auch immer!
Lachen hilft in schweren Zeiten richtig! Weil und auch nur dann wenn man sich über den Missstand lustigmacht, und ihn verharmlost.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (2. April 2020)

Was haltet ihr davon, diesen Thread für Diskussionen zum Thema "Wie steht ihr zu Witzen zur Corona-Krise?" zu nutzen und die eigentlichen Witze im etablierten Witze-Thread zu veröffentlichen?
Wenn wir einen Corona-Witze-Thread haben, dauert es wohl nicht lange und es gibt einzelne Witze-Threads für Blondinen, Ostfriesen, Häschen, Gehen drei Typen in eine Bar, etc. was ich für ein IT-Forum dann doch etwas übertrieben spezifisch finde.


----------



## Hornissentreiber (2. April 2020)

LastManStanding schrieb:


> Nein Meine ich nicht. Keine Ahnung was Herbert Feuerstein gesagt haben soll.


Das, was ich geschrieben habe. Zu schwierig?



LastManStanding schrieb:


> Wenn ich aber wie Du Witze über genau das machen möchte was sehr Viele andere extrem stark belastet, habe ich enweder ein unheimliches übermaß an *Ironie* und sage jeder egal wer auf dieser Welt, darf diskriminiert werden. Oder ich habe generell nicht mal als Wissengrundlage Sinn für Ethik und/oder Empathie
> 
> Suchs dir aus!
> 
> Wenn ich ein Gesellschaftlich Kritisches Thema öffentlich mit Ironischen Humor nehmen möchte. Muss ich damit rechen das es Viel Ablehnung gibt. Den Witze über Corona Diskriminiert zumindest schon mal die jenigen die jemanden dadurch verloren haben. Schon aus Prinzip, als Beispiel


Naja, zumindest hast du schon einmal höchstens marginale Grundlagen in Interpunktion, was meinen Sinn für *Ironie *triggert, aber das nur am Rande.

Danke für dein Angebot, mir was auszusuchen. Ich nehme Tür Nr. 3: Du bist offensichtlich nicht in der Lage meine Intention zu erkennen. Leider bin ich wiederum nicht in der Lage, das NOCH DEUTLICHER zu formulieren. Witze haben in Krisensituationen schon immer einen kathartischen Effekt gehabt und sind GERADE JETZT nützlich für das seelische Wohlbefinden. Hättest du den von mir verlinkten Artikel gelesen, wüsstest du das. Ich wusste es schon vorher, was auch der Grund für diesen Thread war.

Außerdem hast du nicht begriffen, was Diskriminierung bedeutet. Hier wird dir geholfen: Diskriminierung – Wikipedia
Witze sind jedenfalls definitiv keine Diskriminierung, jedenfalls nicht die, die ich hier gepostet habe und lesen wollen würde. 



PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr davon, diesen Thread für  Diskussionen zum Thema "Wie steht ihr zu Witzen zur Corona-Krise?" zu  nutzen und die eigentlichen Witze im etablierten Witze-Thread zu veröffentlichen?
> Wenn wir einen Corona-Witze-Thread haben, dauert es wohl nicht lange und  es gibt einzelne Witze-Threads für Blondinen, Ostfriesen, Häschen,  Gehen drei Typen in eine Bar, etc. was ich für ein IT-Forum dann doch  etwas übertrieben spezifisch finde.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Danke für das Angebot, aber ich habe keine Lust gegen die offensichtliche Unfähigkeit mancher Leute, simple Sachverhalte in Beziehung zu setzen, anzuschreiben. Ich bitte darum, diesen Thread zu schließen. Es war ein Versuch und der ist gescheitert.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (3. April 2020)

Da man nicht schließen will, muss man Kritik aushalten können!
Ich halte das in der jetzigen akuten Zeit, also inmitten der Krise, für geschmacklos, als ein direktes oder indirektes Vorschubleisten der Verharmlosung.
Es könnte schnell als herunterspielen missinterpretiert werden, vor allem bei den leicht beeinflussbaren, beziehungsweise für diejenigen die für Verschwörungstheorien empfänglich sind.
Ich habe den Eindruck das man die Abwesenheit von Mitgefühl, aber auch die Bedrohlichkeit, leichtsinnig mit Witzen verdecken will.
Bei deiner Signatur habe ich das Gefühl, dass du das noch nicht wirklich verinnerlicht hast, man muss auch wissen wann etwas gesagt werden kann und wann nicht.


----------



## Slezer (3. April 2020)

Achtung Achtung gleich kommt das Rotkäppchen


----------



## Leonidas_I (3. April 2020)

4 haben Angst und einer lacht. 



Spoiler



Am Ende sterben alle. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tR4vamT51Nw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






Edit:
So stehe ich zu Witzen zur Coronakrise.


----------



## Hornissentreiber (3. April 2020)

ΔΣΛ;10262121 schrieb:
			
		

> Da man nicht schließen will, muss man Kritik aushalten können!


Wenn ich den Thread schließen könnte, hätte ich es längst getan. 



			
				ΔΣΛ;10262121 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe den Eindruck das man die Abwesenheit von Mitgefühl, aber auch die Bedrohlichkeit, leichtsinnig mit Witzen verdecken will.


Das betrachte ich als persönliche Beleidigung. Du hast offensichtlich nicht eine einzige Zeile meiner Postings verstanden. Oder gelesen. 



			
				ΔΣΛ;10262121 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei deiner Signatur habe ich das Gefühl, dass du das noch nicht wirklich verinnerlicht hast, man muss auch wissen wann etwas gesagt werden kann und wann nicht.


Was soll meine Signatur damit zu tun haben? Vergiss es, wir leben offensichtlich in zwei unterschiedlichen Welten. 

Ich habe nicht länger die Absicht, mich mit diesem und anderen Menschen abzugeben, die meine Intention, die ich überdeutlich kommuniziert habe und die obendrein wissenschaftlich abgesichert ist, entweder missverstehen WOLLEN oder in ihrer Sauertöpfigkeit allen Ernstes glauben, man dürfe in Krisen nicht mehr versuchen, Menschen zum Lächeln zu bringen. 

Da die Admins den Thread offenbar nicht schließen wollen, könnt ihr machen was ihr wollt. Ich werde hier nichts mehr schreiben und auch nicht mehr mitlesen.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (3. April 2020)

Hornissentreiber schrieb:


> Wenn ich den Thread schließen könnte, hätte ich es längst getan.


Den einen Satz habe ich eher an die Admins gerichtet und nicht an dich.


> Das betrachte ich als persönliche Beleidigung. Du hast offensichtlich  nicht eine einzige Zeile meiner Postings verstanden. Oder gelesen.


Der Satz ist peinlich, du tust so als ob ich nur dich damit meine, das war allgemein gemeint, wenn du dich jedoch betroffen fühlst hat das sicher auch seinen Grund.
Gelesen habe ich übrigens alles, das ändert gar nichts an meiner MEINUNG.


> Was soll meine Signatur damit zu tun haben? Vergiss es, wir leben offensichtlich in zwei unterschiedlichen Welten.


Das war mir aber schon vorher bewusst, dass wir in zwei unterschiedlichen Welten leben.
Was dein Zitat mit deinem anliegen zu tun hat sollte einem schon klar sein, vor allem wenn man sich damit ausführlich auseinandergesetzt hat, denn der Satz hat nicht nur eine Intellektuelle Bedeutung, dein Zitat hat auch etwas mit Empathie und dem verhalten zur rechten Zeit zu tun, der Satz also auch Alltagstauglich ist.


> die obendrein wissenschaftlich abgesichert ist


 Dein erster gute Witz in dem Thema 


> man dürfe in Krisen nicht mehr versuchen, Menschen zum Lächeln zu bringen


Das hat doch NIEMAND gesagt, es geht ausschließlich um das spezifische Thema in dieser Zeit.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (3. April 2020)

*Thread auf Wunsch des Erstellers geschlossen*

Persönliche Anmerkung: Schwarzen Humor muss man nicht mögen, aber meines Erachtens in einem Witze-Thread auch zu aktuellen Themen zumindest erwarten/akzeptieren - was nicht bedeutet, das in Witze-Threads alles erlaubt ist.


----------



## Bauschaum7 (25. September 2020)

Kuhprah schrieb:


> Macht doch noch nen Witze-Thread auf für alle Krebspatienten... etc....



Selber schuld wenn man das Kind nicht beim Namen nennt! xD

hätten sie gleich gesagt das ist SARS , hätte das bestimmt nicht solche Ausmaße an Unfernuft angenommen wie jetzt .  
Da hätten sich sicher viele erinnert.  Aber neihn , hübschen wir den Namen doch auf und nennen es wie ein Bier oder nach einem schönen Ereignis wie es bei einer Sonnenfinsternis vorkommt .  
Schön aufgehübscht wie bei den Quatalszahlen mancher Aktienkonzerne ^^

Hätten sie gleich gesagt  das ist  SARS 2 ,  oder SARS ti oder SARS Ultra .  Wäre es nicht soweit gekommen .


----------

